# hit by car



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

this buck was supposedly hit by a car and somehow traveled about a quarter mile from the road before it died next to a pond i'm guessing since it traveled that far it bled out







[/IMG]


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

a guy i work withs neighbor found him on his property in Randolph, in Portage county. the guy said he is a 160 class deer i think he's closer to 130. he said 22in. inside spread and only like 7 in tines from the pictures i'm not sure bout those numbers. let me know what y'all think he said the body was HUGE. odnr thinks the animals got to the rear end, but the guy that found it thinks the car did it, hard to tell with these pictues. he was a good buck for sure anyways


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

he had some more pictures that he didn't send me. one was a shot lookin down on the rack and it only looked about 2 in outside his ears i don't think that would make him 22in inside, maybe though if his head was big he did say it was a huge body so who knows for sure jus thought i would share it with everyone i'm leaving for down south tomarrow thru sunday so hopefully i can post another pic ~Evin~


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

To bad, it was a great looking deer.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm with you on the score. That is a nice looking buck but no way he goes 160". I would call him a 130's class. That damage looks like it could have been done by the vehicle. If it was yotes I would suspect there would be even more damage.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That is a nice buck indeed...to bad he wasn't taken as someones trophy of the year.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Nice deer. Too bad a hunter will not get to smile over him. I agree with the score in the 130's. The tines are too short and too few. Still a beautiful deer. I agree with the car damage also. If the coyotes got him there would be more of him gone. I've seen them clean a deer down to nothing but bones in 24hr time frame.


----------



## BIG J LAV (Feb 6, 2007)

Do you know where the Buck was found? I have some pics on a field camera that look a lot like the same deer from about 3 or 4 weeks ago. I haven't seem him since on Camera or in person. Pics were always around 11pm to 1 am. Hope it's not the same deer.
________
Cl125


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

He Was Found Near The Five Way Intersection Of Waterloo, Eberly And Industry


----------

